# anyone doing GA review class now??



## EDISON_NY (Jan 28, 2011)

anyone here is doing GA review class (power) for the april/2011 exam, if yes, Did you recieve the study materials? or did you able to lanch the online modules (videos) recently, I don't see the course online on my webpage any more???????????


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 28, 2011)

EDISON_NY said:


> anyone here is doing GA review class (power) for the april/2011 exam, if yes, Did you recieve the study materials? or did you able to lanch the online modules (videos) recently, I don't see the course online on my webpage any more???????????


I can log into T-Square. For whatever reason I can still access the Oct. 2010 power PE review course modules. I'm not sure if they've changed for the April 2011 review or not. But it would seem that the website is working fine. As for the study materials, I didn't receive my binder of information until about 2 weeks after I registered for the course. If you have questions on anything, Dr. Callen is very responsive via email and should be able to assist you.


----------



## Mary Faye (Jan 29, 2011)

EDISON_NY said:


> anyone here is doing GA review class (power) for the april/2011 exam, if yes, Did you recieve the study materials? or did you able to lanch the online modules (videos) recently, I don't see the course online on my webpage any more???????????


I am doing this and I haven't received the study materials. I am using Windows 7 so I used their instructions for that &amp; set up a y: drive. I did log in to tsquare today &amp; it looked like the course wasn't there. I clicked on 'workspace' and it showed up on that page. I hope this will help you.


----------



## sc57 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am doing GA PE review course on line. I have no problem viewing it. I have not received material yet, expecting today or tomorrow by FEDEX as per Dr Callen.


----------



## sc57 (Feb 1, 2011)

Review material received yesterday.


----------



## Mary Faye (Feb 2, 2011)

sc57 said:


> Review material received yesterday.


I guess I was not the only one to 'slip through the cracks'. I hope to get my materials by the end of the week.


----------



## gEEk2007 (Feb 2, 2011)

I haven't received my material yet either. Callen emailed me earlier this week to let me know that he was going to FedEx it.


----------



## Mary Faye (Feb 4, 2011)

gEEk2007 said:


> I haven't received my material yet either. Callen emailed me earlier this week to let me know that he was going to FedEx it.


I received my yesterday!


----------



## gEEk2007 (Feb 7, 2011)

Mary Faye said:


> gEEk2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't received my material yet either. Callen emailed me earlier this week to let me know that he was going to FedEx it.
> ...


I received my material on Friday!


----------



## sc57 (Feb 8, 2011)

Did you receive material only or NCEES sample exam also.


----------



## gEEk2007 (Feb 9, 2011)

I received both.


----------



## Mary Faye (Feb 9, 2011)

sc57 said:


> Did you receive material only or NCEES sample exam also.


I received both.


----------



## sc57 (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks.


----------

